# Bow fishing?



## hound dog (May 18, 2011)

I have never been and like to try it. Is there any one close to me that would be so kind to take me and show the ropes?

Thanks Jody
McDonough GA.


----------



## j_seph (May 18, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I have never been and like to try it. Is there any one close to me that would be so kind to take me and show the ropes?
> 
> Thanks Jody
> McDonough GA.


 I am in North GA around Lanier, may be too far for you but would be glad to let ya go with us one night. We ain't pros by no means


----------



## Gaducker (May 18, 2011)

If you find yourself near West point you can go with us.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 19, 2011)

Is oconee too far for ya? If not.....PM me. I go a about every weekend.


----------



## TBass (May 19, 2011)

I'm on Benning and the daytime would be great here on the Hooch if you have a boat.  I have two bows and plenty of extra arrows.  The longnose have been rolling like crazy (just out of shooting from the bank range).  Lots and lots of HUGE longnose have been rolling I might add.


----------



## j_seph (May 19, 2011)

TBass said:


> I'm on Benning and the daytime would be great here on the Hooch if you have a boat. I have two bows and plenty of extra arrows. The longnose have been rolling like crazy (just out of shooting from the bank range). Lots and lots of HUGE longnose have been rolling I might add.


 We seen em that day we were catching skips. Of course our bows were in the truck. Heck look ole Brother hilljack up on here. He's stationed down there and got a 24ft boatHe needs to try it anyways


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Is oconee too far for ya? If not.....PM me. I go a about every weekend.



What side of oconee I would go up 20 by Kerry Station. Do you know where that is?


----------



## jerry russell (May 20, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I have never been and like to try it. Is there any one close to me that would be so kind to take me and show the ropes?
> 
> Thanks Jody
> McDonough GA.



I am in McDonough too. Do you have a set-up bow? We are about to kick off the season.


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I am in McDonough too. Do you have a set-up bow? We are about to kick off the season.



No but I have a bow that can be set up if needed.
 in 4 to 5 shipping days.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 21, 2011)

hound dog said:


> What side of oconee I would go up 20 by Kerry Station. Do you know where that is?



Yea i know where that is. I usually put in @ sugar creek and go from there. water is usually clearer on down the lake.


----------



## hound dog (May 21, 2011)

Ok just got done ordering my rig for my bow should be ready by next weekend


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 22, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Ok just got done ordering my rig for my bow should be ready by next weekend



What kind of set-up did ya get?


----------



## fredw (May 22, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yea i know where that is. I usually put in @ sugar creek and go from there. water is usually clearer on down the lake.



Full Draw, did you put in at Sugar Creek Friday about dark?  We were taking out and saw a nice looking bow fishing rig pulling in.


----------



## hound dog (May 22, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> What kind of set-up did ya get?



Looks like the same one you got on your bow.

AMSBowfishing® Retriever Pro Bowfishing Reel Combo Kit

Will that be ok?

You dont live far from me if you are in Oxford.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 23, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Looks like the same one you got on your bow.
> 
> AMSBowfishing® Retriever Pro Bowfishing Reel Combo Kit
> 
> ...



Sounds good! That will work just fine!!

I will shoot ya a PM next time I go.


----------



## TBass (May 23, 2011)

j_seph said:


> We seen em that day we were catching skips. Of course our bows were in the truck. Heck look ole Brother hilljack up on here. He's stationed down there and got a 24ft boatHe needs to try it anyways



I PMed him.  I just so happened to follow him through Sand Hill on my way home for lunch.  We'll see if he is interested.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 23, 2011)

fredw said:


> Full Draw, did you put in at Sugar Creek Friday about dark?  We were taking out and saw a nice looking bow fishing rig pulling in.



Yes Sir. That was me. 

It was a slow night to say the least!


----------



## fredw (May 23, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yes Sir. That was me.
> 
> It was a slow night to say the least!


Two of my son's friends bowfished on Thursday night.  They had a slow night also.


----------



## hound dog (May 23, 2011)

Man I can't wait till my rig for my bow gets here I'm pumped up.

I'm sure after a few times getting my feet wet I'll building a boat this winter.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 23, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Man I can't wait till my rig for my bow gets here I'm pumped up.
> 
> I'm sure after a few times getting my feet wet I'll building a boat this winter.



It is addicting brother!!!!


----------



## TBass (May 23, 2011)

That's an understatement!  Man! I have hunted and fished my whole life, built all kinds of race cars and hot rods, restored muscle cars, and even rode bulls for a few years and bowfishing STILL takes the cake!  I get gar fever like most people get buck fever!  I've been "all in" from day one, (and "day one" I never even stuck a fish).


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2011)

As you know my rig for my bow should be here any day so now I have a question. Ok peep and sight or no sight and no peep now what about lbs set the bow at and what about the rest just eye ball it? So I guess how should I se it up?


----------



## killitgrillit (May 24, 2011)

no sights, 40lbs and you need a good solid rest for the heavy arrow. I have one at the shop if you come over this weekend.


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> no sights, 40lbs and you need a good solid rest for the heavy arrow. I have one at the shop if you come over this weekend.



I have every thing on the way I hope is what I need. but if not I'll give you a call. Thanks.


----------



## hound dog (May 26, 2011)

Ok it came in and its all on my bow and ready to go. Now just need someone to take me ans show me the ropes a few times. PLEASE.

FULL DRAW you ready Fri. night?


----------



## hound dog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'm open fri night if someone has room for one I'm a small guy dont need much room.


----------

